# Freeware knowledgebase software?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I am looking for something that is freeware (I can't get initial investment into this project so i have to do this cheap).

It has to have -
A good search feature.
Allow to embed any type of documents into it.
Allow you to follow links directly from the program.
Allow 7+ people to be in the file at the same time and modifying it at their own leisure.
Doesn't require a dedicated "server" setup.

Is there anything out there like this?
I tried KnowledgeBASE but got as far as trying to embed a document and it froze up on me. Most of the other things I have found are not free or require a server.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Try this site for starters http://www.snapfiles.com/
Eventually somone else will come along with other solutions.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Most help file authoring programs run from about $35 to $100+. Go here to look at PTDocumaker 1.0. It is freeware and the producer says, "PT DocuMaker allows the software developer to easily generate pertinent application documentation. With PT DocuMaker, you can generate 20 different program support documents at the click of a button - documents like About.txt, Disclaimer.txt, *Help.txt*, Order.txt, Packing_List.txt, Requirements.txt, What's_New.txt and more!"

I'm not sure if it will do *all* the things you specified, but have a look and let me know if you need further assistance.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry I know about snapfiles and have done many searches on knowledgebase, documentation and many other keywords but I just can't see it. I know asking for it to be freeware is one of the big issues I will face but lets face it I can't get this company to give me 50$ to drive to another site I don't htink asking for licenses is going to be met with much fan fare.

Thanks for the offer but what i am looking for ais a single program to house all kinds of documentation. E.G. some big database of all of our techs combined knowledge. This seems to be more geared towards developing files for software release itself.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

HelpNDoc is free for personal use. Not sure how that fits your category. Go here to look

HelpMaker can be reviewed here. It looks like an ebook help file creator rather than a standard help file creator but might be both. Freeware.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I am not looking to make helpfiles or help documents. I am looking for a database of knowledge. Something a few people can dump all of our knowledge as well as holding files and then easily be able to search it.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Web Knowledge Base here. The Web Knowledge Base is a centralized Information storage and retrieval system that allows one to dump all information and files(.doc, .xls, .ppt, .pdf...) into one location and retrieve the same using a search string. You can even view uploaded files with the respective applications like MS Word, MS Excel, MS PowerPoint or a Adobe Acrobat in your Web Browser window.

FreeMind here.

Personal Knowlege Base here.
I'm not sure of this one but you may have a look.


----------

